# programm zur schnellen größenänderung vieler bilder



## einfachder (16. Juli 2007)

hi! 
ich suche ein programm / viewer in dem man ein / mehrere bilder auf eine größe schnell ändert und das programm das möglichst qualitätsverlustfrei speichert .. also z.b. habe ich 5 bilder im format 1600x1200 und möchte diese 5 bilder jetzt schnell auf 800x600 haben ..

es muss doch ein programm dafür geben oder?
suche hilfe
mfg
vito


----------



## Flex (16. Juli 2007)

Vallen Jpegger


----------



## einfachder (16. Juli 2007)

danke für die schnelle antwort ...
aber bei dem programm kann man nur paar bestimmte größen auswählen :/ gibt es nichts wo man seine wunschgröße als ausgabe eingeben kann 
mfg


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

IrfanView

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## ojamaney (23. August 2007)

XnView! Das kann einfach alles  (und ist auch noch Freeware)


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (23. August 2007)

ImageMagick


----------

